# Educated guess



## Brunilde

Ciao a tutti,
da qualche giorno sta passando in televisione la nuova pubbicità del caffè con il bel George che muore improvvisamente, arriva in cielo e spaesato si guarda intorno.
E san Pietro gli dice "_make an educated guess_".

Non capisco il significato di _educated_... 

Grazie per qualsiasi aiuto!

.B


----------



## Curandera

Dal mio punto di vista:

Il senso di 'Educated' = ci puoi arrivare da solo (se ci pensi), con criterio, qualcosa del genere...


----------



## byrne

I think you say in Italian "arrivarci per esclusioni", not exactly the same but similar...


----------



## Brunilde

Curandera said:


> Dal mio punto di vista:
> 
> Il senso di 'Educated' = ci puoi arrivare da solo (se ci pensi), con criterio, qualcosa del genere...



Pensavo anche io una cosa del genere, poi ho trovato questa frase:
_"Scientists can do no more than make educated guesses about future climate changes_"
in cui sembra che _educated _stia più per _approssimativo _o qualcosa di simile...


----------



## byrne

Brunilde said:


> Pensavo anche io una cosa del genere, poi ho trovato questa frase:
> _"Scientists can do no more than make educated guesses about future climate changes_"
> in cui sembra che _educated _stia più per _approssimativo _o qualcosa di simile...


 
It means that they can study all the data, do all the sums but as this is a first in the history of mankind, they cannot be 100% certain of what will happen. The very best they can do is make an educated guess, which is not a simple guess.... I think approsimativo is too harsh... Possono solo trarre delle possibili conculsioni ragionate/pensate ma senza dare garanzie.....
the context is a bit different from the tongue-in cheek GC ad, which probably means "think about it...and you'll get it"


----------



## Curandera

Approssimativo rende l'idea in questo contesto. 

_'Sono stime approssimative quelle degli scienziati sui futuri cambiamenti climatici'._

_Però concordo con Byrne... il senso è di arrivarci per esclusioni, nel senso che dietro all'approssimativo esiste un calcolo, un criterio._

_La previsione degli scienziati sui futuri cambiamenti climatici non può che essere se non attraverso dei tentativi ad esclusione._


----------



## Brunilde

Thanks byrne, just a curiosity: is it a common term in everyday language?


----------



## Skin

A mio giudizio "an educated guess" è una previsione fondata su informazioni e quindi probabile, anche se non certa.

Direi una previsione plausibile/attendibile/realistica.

Ciao


----------



## byrne

yes, it's quite common and sometimes ironic like the ad....

you're smiling from ear to ear, you smell of perfume, you've got lipstick on your collar. Let me make an educated guess, you stayed at your parents' house last night!


----------



## Curandera

byrne said:


> yes, it's quite common and sometimes ironic like the ad....
> 
> you're smiling from ear to ear, you smell of perfume, you've got lipstick on your collar. Let me make an educated guess, you stayed at your parents' house last night!


 

In this case you would say in italian?:

_Lasciami/fammi tirare ad indovinare_ (ironico)


----------



## Brunilde

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, penso di aver finalmente capito!


----------



## MStraf

C'e' una bella differenza tra "tirare a indovinare" e una "educated guess".
"Guess" usato da solo significa _indovinare_, ossia non si ha nessuna idea. "Educated guess" invece e' quando uno "tira delle conclusioni" basandosi su fatti/prove concrete, senza pero' essere 100% sicuri o senza averci pensato su troppo.

In questo caso, io tradurrei le parole di San Pietro (usate ironicamente) "make an educated guess" con "dove pensi di essere?"


----------



## maolina

educated guess = supposizione, ipotesi

quindi John Malkovich dice a Clooney "Fai un'ipotesi!", o "Fai una supposizione!", che però non sono frasi usate in italiano. Noi la renderemmo meglio con "Indovina un pò!" , "prova a indovinare" o qualcosa di simile


----------



## Curandera

Forse noi diremmo semplicemente:

_'...E secondo te?' o come suggerisce MStraf: 'dove pensi di essere?'_

_Penso che l'idea della supposizione come quella di tirare ad indovinare siano alla base della domanda in sè. 'Educated' forse ci dice qualcosa in più nel senso che è retorico. _
_John Malkovich che è in cielo incontra Clooney e gli rivolge una domanda a cui lui può rispondere paradossalmente senza_ dover _tirare ad indovinare... deve solo guardarsi intorno per capire dove si trova realmente. _


----------



## subtitle

Ho sbirciato le traduzioni delle varie versioni che si trovano in rete (in francese, spagnolo, tedesco...) e ho trovato che quella spagnola non è male. 
Dice: _*Vedi se riesci ad indovinare... 


*_Edit: aggiungerei_ anche vediamo se riesci ad indovinare _o_ vediamo se indovini_


----------



## over_mi

Dal mio punto di vista il termine 'educated' qui vale nell'accezione di 'per induzione'.

Naturalmente il contesto pubblicitario lo rende in forma ironica, per la quale valgono tutte le considerazioni fatte sopra da chi mi ha preceduto.

Nella frase riferita agli scienziati invece il termine 'per induzione' indica delle conclusioni tratte dall'osservazione dei dati e dalla loro conseguente interpretazione, senza però che vi siano elementi certi e conclusivi.

Insomma, si 'stima' il risultato sulla base di ciò che 'vedi attorno'. 
Che in fondo è ciò che si fa quando si 'educano' i dati, dal latino educere, ovvero 'trarre fuori' (dall'ignoranza originaria dell'uomo) riconducendo ad una logica più alta.

Spero di essere stato utile.


----------



## ricorico1985

It means that the guess, assessment or evaluation you are going to do, must be in some way "weighted" by experience, knowledge, personal or external-raised competences...thus make your forecast with common sense and good reasons!

Ho scritto il post in inglese...eventuali errori fanno parte del mio essere italiano e dunque focosamente grossolano a volte!


----------



## BKSarah

Simply put, an educated guess is an intelligent guess.


----------



## Blackman

_Datti una risposta ponderata?_


----------



## Teerex51

BKSarah said:


> Simply put, an educated guess is an intelligent guess.



In other words, the opposite of a wild guess.


----------



## Blackman

Teerex51 said:


> In other words, the opposite of a wild guess.


 
Allora _ragionata?_


----------



## Teerex51

_Ipotesi ragionata_ mi sembra una buona traduzione


----------



## logosfabula

Visto che _educated guess_ è una sorta di ossimoro, o meglio non è né _guess_ (l'atto del tirare a indovinare) né _inference _(la conclusione di un ragionamento) ma una via di mezzo (infatti suona ironico), direi che il corrispettivo migliore è *arrivarci*, che mantiene sia la pressapochezza del _guess_, sia l'idea di un percorso ragionato di _educated._

_Make an educated guess._*
Vediamo se ci arrivi. / Prova ad arrivarci (da solo).


*I'm wondering if it sounds better _to make_ with _educated guess_ for it resembles (_to make) an inference_, whereas it is more likely to use _take_when the meaning is related to _a chance_ - as in _take a guess. _Is it like so?


----------



## fran06

maolina said:


> Noi la renderemmo meglio con "Indovina un pò!" , "prova a indovinare" o qualcosa di simile



Mi piace!
Anche solo un semplie: Secondo te?


----------



## Blackman

Vecchio thread che mi ha intrigato moltissimo, ci ho pensato per mesi...

_Tira a indovinare ragionando_...
_Ragiona tirando a indovinare_...
 o 
_Indovina ragionando...
Ragiona indovinando..._


----------



## paolatu

Dal momento che in uno spot si tende a concentrare il messaggio in poche parole che possano lasciare il segno ed essere ricordate facilmente dal pubblico, io tradurrei con "prova a indovinare" o qualcosa di simile


----------



## Nellieuk

Teerex51 said:


> In other words, the opposite of a wild guess.





Hi I'm in agreement here with BKSarah and Teerex, it's an intelligent guess rather than a wild guess, therefore forming a hypothesis.


----------



## Lorena1970

Direi, anche : "formula un'ipotesi sensata" oppure, forse meglio, "ragionaci un po' su.."


----------



## london calling

Molte volte ci troviamo qui a dover fare un "educated guess", soprattutto quando non c'è molto contesto... Avete ragione, significa un'ipotesi ragionata, o giù di lì.


----------



## logosfabula

Any native speakers who can confirm that _take_ comes more naturally with a guess, while _make_ does with some reasoning? 

Therefore "_*make* an educated guess"_ and not "_take an educated guess"._


----------



## london calling

logosfabula said:


> Any native speakers who can confirm that _take_ comes more naturally with a guess, while _make_ does with some reasoning?
> 
> Therefore "_*make* an educated guess"_ and not "_take an educated guess"._


Definitely "make an educated guess."


----------



## logosfabula

Thanks l.c.
How does "make a guess" sound like?


----------



## london calling

logosfabula said:


> Thanks l.c.
> How does "make a guess" sound like?


That's already in the dictionary, here.


----------



## logosfabula

london calling said:


> That's already in the dictionary, here.



Sorry. And thanks again.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao 

Anch'io trovo che "Prova ad indovinare" o "Indovina un po'" rendano bene l'idea. 
Un'alternativa, più letterale e per un contesto più formale, potrebbe essere  "Trarre una deduzione logica"


----------



## puzzipú

secondo me è proprio l'equivalente del modo di dire italiano: "andarsene per un'idea", in quel caso specifico sarebbe come a dire: "dove sono?"; risposta:"fai un po' tu..."


----------



## giginho

puzzipú said:


> secondo me è proprio l'equivalente del modo di dire italiano: "andarsene per un'idea", in quel caso specifico sarebbe come a dire: "dove sono?"; risposta:"fai un po' tu..."



Ciao Puzzipù e benvenuta nel forum!

Non ho mai sentito l'espressione italiana andarsene per un'idea, mi puoi fare un esempio?

Grazie!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Non ho mai sentito l'espressione italiana andarsene per un'idea, mi puoi fare un esempio?


Giginho, no.......su....dai.....la conosco io e tu no? Andarsene per un'idea.

Hello and welcome puzzi.

E' molto simile, è vero. Forse non la traduce sempre..... Perché non scrivi una frase in italiano che contiene l'espressione andarsene per un'idea e provi a tradurla in inglese con "educated guess"? Così possiamo ragionarci un po su.


----------



## Curandera

_'Prova a ragionarci un po' su'.
'Ragiona un po''._


----------



## giginho

LC, ti giuro che non l'ho mai sentita......non sono madrelingua nemmeno nella mia lingua di origine!!! sob 

Da quello che mi hai linkato vedo che vuol dire qualcosa come farsene un'idea.....ma non ci sarei mai arrivato! Non è che è Italiano Svizzero???? ahahahah!


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> LC, ti giuro che non l'ho mai sentita......non sono madrelingua nemmeno nella mia lingua di origine!!! sob


Anch'io sono un'altra madrelingua italiana mancata! Neppure io la conoscevo, sono andata a cercare e ho trovato circa 260.000 risultati!


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Anch'io sono un'altra madrelingua italiana mancata! Neppure io la conoscevo, sono andata a cercare e ho trovato circa 260.000 risultati!



Mary, mi sollevi il morale!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Siamo in tre!  
Ho sentito dire "uscirsene con un'idea", ma "andarsene per un'idea" mai.


----------



## longplay

Se permettete, io sarei il quarto: mai sentita !


----------



## giginho

Trema LC! Il mio esercito sta assumento proporzioni bibliche!!!

Forse che sia una terminologia regionale del sud Italia, visto che noi che non la conosciamo siamo tutti Galli Cisalpini?


----------



## london calling

Direi di sì Giginho, a questo punto.

Però , rende.....

Non mi ricordavo come faceva la lasagna la nonna: me ne sono andata per un'idea, è venuta bene.
_I couldn't remember how gran used to cook her lasagna: I made an educated guess (at how to do it) and it came out well.

_Qualche native del sud ci sta oggi sul forum?


----------



## longplay

Allora "hai seguito un'idea" !


----------



## Anja.Ann

longplay said:


> Allora "hai seguito un'idea" !



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa, LP!


----------

